# Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!



## Swobbi (6. November 2005)

Hallo Leute!!!!

Habt ihr schon mal gesehen das mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen gefischt wird??? 

Es war so ich und ein Freund von mir waren bei den Angelssen in Alkoven, FC Petrijünger. Wir fischten mit Mais und Teig, bis ein Aufsichtsorgan auf uns zu kam und mit uns eine Wette abschloss. Es ging darum weil wir in 5 Stunden nur einen Karpfen fingen wollte er uns zeigen wie es in ihrem Gewässer richtig geht. Er ging in sein Auto holte seine Rute und einen Hacken wo eine gelbe Gasplombe am Haar hing. Innerhalb einer Stunde fing er neben uns 5 Karpfen und wir hatten nicht mal einen Biss. 

Nun die Frage an euch an was kann das liegen? War das Zufall, oder sind die Karpfen dort ganau soo doof wie in einem Forellenteich. 

Weil als wir dan mit den Plomben fischten waren unsere Fänge schwerstens in Ordnung.

Gruß 

Swobbi


----------



## darth carper (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Was bitte sind gelbe Glasplomben?

Der April ist doch schon vorbei!


----------



## gismowolf (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Hi Swobbi!
Stell doch bitte ein Foto von diesen"gelben Glasplomben"hier rein,damit wir wissen,was Du damit meinst!!


----------



## darth carper (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Er meint wahrscheinlich Gasbomben, nach deren Verwendung die Fische oben schwimmen und nur noch eingesammelt werden müssen.
Die kommen nächstes Jahr von einem russischen Angelgerätehändler, der sie aus alten Armeebeständen hat, auch auf den deutschen Markt.


----------



## Swobbi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Heute sind aber viele lustige leute da. nein im ernst das sind plomben die bei den gashauptzählern angeracht werden zum verplomben. Werde schauen ob ich ein Foto finde


----------



## Swobbi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*


----------



## Swobbi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Diese Dinger in Gelb. Wenn ihr mir das nicht glaubt, es ist kein Problem wir können ohne weiters nach Alkoven und ihr überzeugt euch selbst davon.

Gruß

Swobbi


----------



## bodenseepeter (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*



			
				Swobbi schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Dinger in Gelb. Wenn ihr mir das nicht glaubt, es ist kein Problem wir können ohne weiters nach Alkoven und ihr überzeugt euch selbst davon.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Swobbi


 
Sorry, aber ich will zwar doch kann es kaum glauben. Also, hol mich doch bitte am Sonnabend ab.:q 

Naja, es passieren ja die unglaublichsten Sachen.


----------



## kanalbulle (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, es passieren ja die unglaublichsten Sachen.


 Stimmt ! :q
 Das hier war auch mal ein Brüller #6
...aber ob´s schon jemand probiert hat...|kopfkrat#c


----------



## darth carper (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Ich habe eine zeitlang sehr gut mit den Schraubverschlüssen von Cola light gefangen
Als dann die PET-Flaschen auf den Markt kamen war die Herrlichkeit aber vorbei.

Jetzt experimentiere ich gerade mit Halogenbirnen und Holzdübeln.
Die ersten Tests waren schon sehr vielversprechend


----------



## Swobbi (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Blöd daher reden kann jeder, das ist ein Tatsachenbericht un wie gesagt wenn ihr mir das nicht glaubt ab nach Oberösterreich nach Alkoven zu den Petrijüngern und überzeugt euch selbst. Verarschen könnt ihr wen anderen.

Gruß 

Swobbi


----------



## bodenseepeter (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Hey nicht einschnappen! Ist doch nicht böse gemeint, zumindest meinerseits. Und das es "UNGLAUBLICH" erscheint, kennst Du ja, Du hast dem Aufseher ja auch nicht gleich geglaubt.


----------



## Drohne (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*



			
				Swobbi schrieb:
			
		

> Blöd daher reden kann jeder, das ist ein Tatsachenbericht un wie gesagt wenn ihr mir das nicht glaubt ab nach Oberösterreich nach Alkoven zu den Petrijüngern und überzeugt euch selbst. Verarschen könnt ihr wen anderen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Swobbi


 
*Servus Swobbi!|bla:* 

Was würdest Du meinen, sollen die Dinger eher neu oder gebraucht sein:q ?

Mein Gaszähler mit der Plombe hängt in einem Gehäuse am Gartenzaun, ist leider etwas Moos drauf, kann dies Schaden? Ich denke das Moos würde allenfalls auch den Grasern munden|kopfkrat .

LG Drohne


----------



## darth carper (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Woher willst du wissen, daß ich dich "verarschen" will?

Ich behaupte jetzt, daß es sich um einen Tatsachenbericht handelt und nun mußt du mir glauben, schließlich erwartest du das von mir ja auch.

Wie wird denn dieser neue und revolutionäre Karpfenköder gefischt? Muß ich damit vorher anfüttern oder wirkt der sofort?
Funktionieren nur die gelben Gasplomben oder gehen auch andere Farben?


----------



## darth carper (6. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

@Drohne

Clever von dir! 
Du verwendest die Plombe gleich mit Dip!

Ist noch jemand hier, der das große Potential dieses Köders sieht, dann könnte man vielleicht zusammen eine Köderfirma aufmachen und stinkereich werden?


----------



## Strandwanderer (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Hallo Swobbi,
die Plomben sind ja sicher für den Auftrieb zuständig, welche Köder kommen den bei euch an den Haken/das Haar? 
So ganz ohne attraktive Köder würde ich die Plomben aber auch besser im Keller lassen, die Jungs von den Stadtwerken sind da eh etwas empfindlich wenn man da so an den Zählern rumfuhrwerkt ;+ ;#h


----------



## MichlMair (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Hallo,

ich hatte dieses Wasser vor ca. 15 Jahren und man fing damals mit hartem Mais am Haar deutlich mehr als mit Zuckermais.
In Alkoven durfte (darf?) man nur mit Körnerfutter anfüttern und so wurden die Massen an Besatzkarpfen 'dressiert'.

Demnach kann ich mir gut und gerne vorstellen, dass die Karpfen durch die optisch nicht wesentlich von Maiskörnern zu unterscheidenden Plomben in die Irre geführt werden. Aroma hat der trockene Mais schließlich auch nicht das intensivste.

Die Petrijüngerseen in Alkoven sind angeltechnisch ohnehin nicht besonders erwähnenswert und dienen vielen Sonnenscheinfischern zur fischereilichen Selbstbefriedigung.
Dort darf man sich über geschilderte Skurilitäten nicht wundern!

Grüsse
MM


----------



## Swobbi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

sicher ihr seit mit soviel liebe dabei eure Firma wird sicher Super.


----------



## Swobbi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Zitat:
Zitat von MichlMair
Hallo,

ich hatte dieses Wasser vor ca. 15 Jahren und man fing damals mit hartem Mais am Haar deutlich mehr als mit Zuckermais.
In Alkoven durfte (darf?) man nur mit Körnerfutter anfüttern und so wurden die Massen an Besatzkarpfen 'dressiert'.

Demnach kann ich mir gut und gerne vorstellen, dass die Karpfen durch die optisch nicht wesentlich von Maiskörnern zu unterscheidenden Plomben in die Irre geführt werden. Aroma hat der trockene Mais schließlich auch nicht das intensivste.

Die Petrijüngerseen in Alkoven sind angeltechnisch ohnehin nicht besonders erwähnenswert und dienen vielen Sonnenscheinfischern zur fischereilichen Selbstbefriedigung.
Dort darf man sich über geschilderte Skurilitäten nicht wundern!

Grüsse
MM


Ja stimmt eigentlich vollkommen


----------



## rob (7. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

also ich kenne jemaden der fängt gut karpfen in der achau mit der fliegenrute und boilie bzw maisimitaten.das sind einfach eingefärbte schaumstoffkugeln.
der wirft eine hand voll mais in den kl stau und lässt den köder dazu absinken und fängt karpfen bist 10 kilo damit.macht ihm ordentlich spass und ich hab seine imitate auch schon in der hand gehabt.sehen auch nicht viel anders aus als diese gelben teile.
ich schliess mich an michl seine theorie mit den hartmaiskörnen an.lg rob


----------



## darth carper (8. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Dann müßte man mit Mais genausogut fangen! Wenn die Dinger Mais imitieren, dann fängt echter Mais mit Sicherheit auch.


----------



## Cerfat (8. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Irgendwie hat es micht jetzt auch erwischt, ich hab mir heut mal n halben Zentner Legobausteine zum anfüttern bestellt. Aber, sind jetzt die roten oder die grünen als Köder besser ?

http://img102.*ih.us/img102/1804/quickshot175cz.jpg


----------



## darth carper (8. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

#6 Hut ab vor soviel Erfindergeist. Da sag noch einer es gibt keine wirklichen Innovationen mehr.

Wenn du damit den Durchbruch schaffst, dann akzeptiere ich dich als gleichberechtigten Partner meiner Köderfirma.
Ich bin gerade dabei mir die Exklusivrechte für gelbe Gasplomben zu sichern.
Wenn du dich um die Legosteine kümmerst, dann fange ich schonmal an meinen Geldspeicher zu bauen.

Du solltest übrigens die weißen Legos bei nacht und die roten tagsüber fischen?
Gibt es die denn auch in Fluo und als Pop-Up?
Nimmst du die normalen Legos oder die Duplo-Steine zur Verhinderung von Kleinfischen?


----------



## rob (9. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müßte man mit Mais genausogut fangen! Wenn die Dinger Mais imitieren, dann fängt echter Mais mit Sicherheit auch.




ja aber dem gehts ums fliegenfischen und da werden nun mal die natürlichen köder mit allem möglichen unnatürlichen mitteln imitiert.
würdest du dir beim fliegenfischen eine echte nympfe an den haken binden?!:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## darth carper (9. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Narürlich nicht!
Eine echte Nymphe hätte ich lieber zuhause!


----------



## Swobbi (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Wer hätte die nicht gerne zu hause??????


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Narürlich nicht!
> Eine echte Nymphe hätte ich lieber zuhause!


 
Nymphe??? Was soll ich denn damit? Ihr meint Nymphomanin - ja, die hätt ich auch gern!:m :l


----------



## Drohne (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nymphomanin - ja, die hätt ich auch gern!:m :l


 
Armer Andy:q . Da wärst Du aber ein armes Schwein|uhoh: denn, eine Nymphomanin hat einen enorm gesteigerten krankhaften Geschlechtstrieb.|evil: . Da kommst nimmer zum fischen und gehst überdies elendig Zugrunde:c 

Lg Drohne


----------



## darth carper (11. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*

Ist dann aber ein schöne Tod!!!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. November 2005)

*AW: Mit gelben Gasplomben auf Karpfen!!!!*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> Da wärst Du aber ein armes Schwein|uhoh: denn, eine Nymphomanin hat einen enorm gesteigerten krankhaften Geschlechtstrieb.|evil: .


 
Ich weiss!:m 

Aber da ich Raubfischangler bin hab ich eh immer soviel Zeit zwischen den Bissen, die könnte man doch dann nutzen um **zensiert**

|jump:


----------

